# Patriot Shortwave?



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

Any Patriot broadcasts on shortwave? If so, what Frequency???

Thanks


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

WWCR used to broadcast on 5.065 but I don't have a short wave running anymore.
they used to carry Bo Gritz and Bill cooper.


----------

